# American Foulbrood pre-emptive treatment?



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

To use a hygenic line of bees and do very careful inspections of your colonies brood comb.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I have not had to deal with it but my plan is to burn. Everything from a single frame up to the entire hive, depending on the degree of the infection. The reality is that I doubt 
I will catch any infection early (I have never seen it) so most likely I will burn the whole hive.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Probably burn. There is no need for any preemptive action on the AFB front. It should be the fix for treated hives as well. Treatments to not eliminate AFB from the hive, it only knocks it back to an low level. Quit treating after that and the spores are still there, not only are they still there, but now you've killed off the bacteria which compete giving AFB a leg up. This specific item is where many of us get the 'chemical treadmill' idea paradigm.


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

But if your hive doesn't have it, you just play the wait and see game? Bees are communal, so if someone has AFB close to you, chances are you'll get it, right? Hope that your hive is strong enough?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

No, not hardly. If there is a lot going around, chances are some of your hives will get it, but fortunately we've selected for AFB resistant bees for so long that the majority of hives won't get an infection in general unless you're actively introducing it. Even then, some won't. AFB resistance can be bred in, Randy Oliver did it. He even mentions giving them a frame full of it and they cleaned it out real quick. 

I've been keeping bees treatment free for nine years now in two states, so I guess the waiting game has gotten a little boring.  Deal with it when it comes along, don't worry about it otherwise. Worrying affects nothing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

K Wieland said:


> Our local group found out that there is an outbreak of American foulbrood in a neighboring county.


Any details? Whenever I hear the word "outbreak" in reference to AFB I ask for details. One hive in one yard, is that an outbreak? Not an occurance? "Outbreak" stirs passions, especially amongst those w/ no experience and little knowledge of the disease.

AFB in a neighboring County will have no impact on hives in your County and, unless handled unethically and irresponsibly, it won't have much or any impact on bees in the County it was found in. AFB is not The Plague or Smallpox. It is first a disease of the brood, hence the name, and then a disease of the equipment. Burning all infected equipment and bees will take care of it. But, if some honey supers were used on the infected hive and they aren't burned, reoccurance of the disease may happen.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Part of what protects the bees from pathogens are the bacteria in their gut. Feeding them antibiotics kills this part of their defenses.

Here are a couple of articles you might want to take into account:
http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=5fd2b1aa990e63193af2a573d&id=c0902f4ad8
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0026796


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

@sqkcrk - basically the email said "There is a commercial beekeeper with AFB that has old equipment and is spreading it. " So not that it is an outbreak, just to be careful of used equipment.

My first thought was, even if I had bees, I don't think I'd go out and treat them for it. Good to know strains exist that are less susceptible to it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay. Thanks. Good that someone put out a warning.


----------



## Ricky Bee (Apr 16, 2011)

K Wieland,

Which county was the AFB found in? I'm in Portage, and I'd like to know how close it is to me.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Unless you get bees or equipment from the infected source, you have little to worry about. Though I understand your curiousity and concern. Just trying to reassure you.


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Ricky Bee said:


> K Wieland,
> Which county was the AFB found in? I'm in Portage, and I'd like to know how close it is to me.


I'm not sure exactly. All the email said was the border of Michigan/Ohio.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

It is a simple matter. If you find it you burn it. It is the only way to go.


----------

